# inexpensive and easy outdoor habitat



## John (Mar 20, 2011)

so here's what i did this weekend,its about half done was very easy and cheap too build.if ya ask around there are people just dying too get rid of left over cinderblocks.

















it ain't pretty but it works for me an my hoard.


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start my outdoor setup as well. Looks good. What is the mesh for underneath the soil?


----------



## John (Mar 20, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> I'm getting ready to start my outdoor setup as well. Looks good. What is the mesh for underneath the soil?



no chance of them digging out,or unwelcomed visitors digging in


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2011)

This is why I'm on this forum. I would not have thought of that! What is it made of?


----------



## John (Mar 20, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> This is why I'm on this forum. I would not have thought of that! What is it made of?



i bought the cheaper stuff,its a plastic of some sort its half the price of the wire mesh and does not rot or corode.and is strong enough too do the job. john


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

John, I speak from unfortunate experience, the plastic mesh will not even slow rodents down. It will certainly keep the torts in unless the rodents chew a hole through it.

I love that style of enclosure. Most of the day they get a little shade from one wall or the other. I wish someone around here had cinderblocks they wanted to get rid of...


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom, do you cruise craigs list? i see them and other materials on there occasionally. 
Trade section or the Farm/livestock section.


----------



## Balboa (Mar 20, 2011)

Lookin' good John,

You're givin' me a kick to get off my butt and do the same. Spring is here. Now if only I'll get lucky and find some cinder blocks as well. I priced out enough to do what I want and had a little sticker shock a while back.


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2011)

Cinder blocks are like good fill. Always free and available when you don't need any, none to be found when you do!


----------



## John (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> John, I speak from unfortunate experience, the plastic mesh will not even slow rodents down. It will certainly keep the torts in unless the rodents chew a hole through it.
> 
> I love that style of enclosure. Most of the day they get a little shade from one wall or the other. I wish someone around here had cinderblocks they wanted to get rid of...



tom i went back and forth several times metal ,plastic.in my situation i don't plan on leaving the torts out overnight and all my predators are nocturnal,so i think the plastic will work for me.the top of course will have too be a heavy gauge hardwarecloth there is definately danger from the sky and the feral cats.i guess my main concern is keeping my guys from digging out



Balboa said:


> Lookin' good John,
> 
> You're givin' me a kick to get off my butt and do the same. Spring is here. Now if only I'll get lucky and find some cinder blocks as well. I priced out enough to do what I want and had a little sticker shock a while back.



well get going brett,and yes they can be expensive here where i live they are $1.47 each

i finished the dirt now i have too plant the tortoise graze and provide a couple hides and then we are ready to go


----------



## Kristina (Mar 20, 2011)

I top mine with red pavers. It ups the expense a little but gives it a more "finished" look. The cinder blocks are $1 each, and it takes 4 pavers, which makes it about $2 per 16" of wall. I especially like that I can move things around and expand easily when I want to.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the pavers! I never know what to do with the ugly cinder block holes, Usually I plant some rosemary in them - but then it make it a pain to move around when I want to expand. Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good and strong.


----------



## Neal (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice job John. I'm moving to a new house this week and I'll have to set up about 5 of these. You wanna come over and help?


----------



## coreyc (Mar 21, 2011)

Neal said:


> Nice job John. I'm moving to a new house this week and I'll have to set up about 5 of these. You wanna come over and help?
> [/quo
> I'll would love to help you  I got nothing going on this week get me a plane ticket and I'm there LOL


----------



## Angi (Mar 21, 2011)

My concern is their feet getting caught in the mesh or wire. I am building an enclosure and worried about that. This is what made me think of it. When we built our house they put staw woven in a fishing line type mess on all the banks, then we planted ice plant in it. The straw rotted, but the mess didn't. Well over the years I have found many dead snakes and lizards that got stuck and died. Do you think a turtle or tort could get hurt this way?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2011)

That's why I always tell people to not use those rolls of fescue turf in their tortoise pens. I made the mistake of using a roll way, way back when...After a few years in the ground, the plastic mesh started coming up and the tortoises got their feet stuck in it. I could only imagine what would happen if I weren't there to rescue them, or if it had been a neck instead of a foot.

But in John's case, I think the mesh he's using is a heavier type, plus with the top soil over it, it should stay down where he's planted it.


----------



## John (Mar 21, 2011)

emysemys said:


> That's why I always tell people to not use those rolls of fescue turf in their tortoise pens. I made the mistake of using a roll way, way back when...After a few years in the ground, the plastic mesh started coming up and the tortoises got their feet stuck in it. I could only imagine what would happen if I weren't there to rescue them, or if it had been a neck instead of a foot.
> 
> But in John's case, I think the mesh he's using is a heavier type, plus with the top soil over it, it should stay down where he's planted it.



good looking out yvonne,i put 3" of top soil over the mesh and today i dumped a bunch of tortoise graze seed in there,updated pics too follow.


----------



## Balboa (Mar 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job John. I'm moving to a new house this week and I'll have to set up about 5 of these. You wanna come over and help?
> ...



Hey I'm game for that too. Might have to check my pockets for baby leopards when I leave though


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry neal and brett just saw this i've been busy myself.yeah neal i'm there.


----------



## jrholls (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this idea, but where I live I have to worry about hawks...any suggestions that dont look too terrible or filter too much UV?


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2011)

jrholls said:


> I love this idea, but where I live I have to worry about hawks...any suggestions that dont look too terrible or filter too much UV?



actually i,am still making the cover for this,i am ripping down 2x10's on the table saw too build a frame and i will then use heavy grade hardwarecloth i believe its 18guage and the openings are 3" by 4" so it will not obstruct the sunlight.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks great! Both of you.

Keep the pictures rolling.


----------

